# Remodeling Old Room - Removing Plaster, lath- worried about Stud Straightness



## JoeSmith (Apr 8, 2006)

The ceiling in this old dining room was cracked and damaged. It is beyond simple plaster patches. A PO had really destroyed this sweet room by installing ventilation and water pipes on the ceiling (ripping the cieling appart where the pipes went to the second floor) and just installing an ugly drop-ceiling underneath.
Well, I bought this thing for the classiness of the house so all that has got to go.
My plan is to redo the whole room. I could keep plaster on the walls, but I really just hate the whole inflexibility of plaster and also the trim needs replaced and it's just easier to drywall all of that since some plaster seems to be locking in the old trim cause it's gooped over it.
I'll try to explain my plan so I can get some advice/warnings from you people. I want to create "soffits" or boxes around the perimeter of the top of the cieling. This would give a decorative raised-middle-ceiling effect, if you know what I mean. The soffits would allow me to run duct/pipes until they are parrallel with the rafters and so therefore can fit into the space between the rafters while running above the elevated middle rectangle part of the cieling.
I think that taking off the plaster and lath will be messy and physically hard but I understand how to do it. After researching this stuff my real worry is the Stud straightness for the drywall. I really want to do this myself and I'd like it to be as easy as possible. Is there an easy way to get straight studs w/out shimming and all that bull? If shimming is the answer how does it work?

*1. I dont suppose I could just nail another piece of wood to these studs, parallel to them, to create "sister" studs that are nice and straight for the drywall? If so can I do this for the ceiling too? I'd then screw the drywall to these "sister" studs.*

*2. Two of these wall are exterior walls. When I remove the Lath it will probably expose the blown-in insulation? If so kind of insulation would you recommend to put back in them? I saw this stuff that looked like spray-on Foam before, is that any good?*

*3. Is there any other layer of protection I need for any walls besides Insulation, then drywall? What is a vapor barrier and should i use one?*

*EDIT: Upon further investigation I've discovered what I want to install is a Tray Ceiling. *


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 16, 2006)

What your talking about is a trey ceiling?

Yup i missed that bit at the bottom


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

How old is the house? You could have an asbestos problem with old plaster.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

If it's just an occasional stud that is 'wonky', you might want to shim it out or cut it back to the level of the others. If there are lots that are bent out of shape you can certainly sister them up with new ones. Likewise the ceiling. The trey ceiling sounds like it will solve some piping probs.

You will need vapour barrier in any wall that you insulate (ie exterior). The vapour barrier stops moisture from inside the house getting into the insulation and then condensing where it will cause all kinds of problems (mould, rot, insects). I use the standard pink insulation to fill the cavity then vapour barrier.

Be prepared: You will be stunned at the sheer quantity of debris when you start taking out the plaster and lath. If it's a fair size room you will need a dumpster, and you'll want some way to protect the dumpster from rain unless you want to pay to take all that water to the dump. (The plaster will soak up a lot of water, and at the dump here, I pay by weight) Good luck, and keep us in the loop.


----------

